# Crash sites Bremen to Verden



## Chuck Bondy (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm new to your forum. I had relatives on both sides in WWII. I;m looking for a list of B-17 crash sites in the Bremen-Verden area. Of particular interest is May 8, 1944, B-17, 42-102525. I have the MACR 4576. It says the plane went down near a town called Holtorf. Other records show "West of Verden near Martfeld and Holtorf", and then east of Verden near Holtorf... Via Michelin shows 5 towns named Holtorf and of course 2 of them meet the above locations. So, I'm wondering if there is a more reliable list, as I'm visiting there in a few weeks.. In addition, I'd like your opinion on something. I'm thinking about making up a brass memorial plaque for my uncle (USA side) and nailing it to a tree, near or at the crash site... Do you consider that rude or unlawful??? Thank you

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

TSgt Edward Joseph Bondy (1923-1944) - Find A...
42-102525 | American Air Museum in Britain

Delivered Cheyenne 11/3/44; Gr Island 21/3/44; Grenier 6/4/44; Assigned 427BS/303BG Molesworth 9/4/44; transferred 338BS/96BG [BX-R] Snetterton 10/4/44; Missing in Action Berlin 8/5/44 with Chas Birdsey, Co-pilot: Bill Hayes, Navigator: Alf Hauser, Bombardier: John Bailey, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Ed Bondy, Radio Operator: Bill Baumann, Ball turret gunner: Jim Ball, Waist gunner: John Burke, Waist gunner: Dick Kennedy,Tail gunner: Jack Roseborough (10 Killed in Action); enemy aircraft, crashed Holtorf, near Schwarmerheide, Ger. Missing Air Crew Report 4576. Crashed on 8 May 44 at 1130 hours

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Chuck Bondy (Oct 7, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> TSgt Edward Joseph Bondy (1923-1944) - Find A...
> 42-102525 | American Air Museum in Britain
> 
> Delivered Cheyenne 11/3/44; Gr Island 21/3/44; Grenier 6/4/44; Assigned 427BS/303BG Molesworth 9/4/44; transferred 338BS/96BG [BX-R] Snetterton 10/4/44; Missing in Action Berlin 8/5/44 with Chas Birdsey, Co-pilot: Bill Hayes, Navigator: Alf Hauser, Bombardier: John Bailey, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Ed Bondy, Radio Operator: Bill Baumann, Ball turret gunner: Jim Ball, Waist gunner: John Burke, Waist gunner: Dick Kennedy,Tail gunner: Jack Roseborough (10 Killed in Action); enemy aircraft, crashed Holtorf, near Schwarmerheide, Ger. Missing Air Crew Report 4576. Crashed on 8 May 44 at 1130 hours


I wish I could find Schwarmerheide on a map, so I could figure out which of the 5 Holtorf's on Via Michelin that it crashed near


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2019)

Chuck Bondy said:


> I wish I could find Schwarmerheide on a map, so I could figure out which of the 5 Holtorf's on Via Michelin that it crashed near


For that to be precise you need the mission map with the route for in this case Target Berlin. I think Schwarmerheide is a typo. I searched the other mentioned places for historical websites but no luck yet. Now i will try to find a local historical society that has ww2 in their intrest.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2019)

"Schwarmerheide" is a conglomerate of two words "Schwarmer" and "heide" what is quite typical for the German language. The first one is a town in Lower Saxony , around 30 km south of Bremen. The second one means a meadow or moorland. So we can assume, the bomber could crash near the town somewhere on surrounding meadows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2019)

Yes, but an American aviator will not have known. He would have looked on his chart. So how did he come up with Schwarmerheide. Being shot at will not have benefited his map reading of course. In the MARC might have been a map pointing out the crash place.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2019)

That's a good point as well.


----------



## Chuck Bondy (Oct 8, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> For that to be precise you need the mission map with the route for in this case Target Berlin. I think Schwarmerheide is a typo. I searched the other mentioned places for historical websites but no luck yet. Now i will try to find a local historical society that has ww2 in their intrest.


Hi, thanks for looking at this. I appreciate your help


----------



## Chuck Bondy (Oct 8, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Yes, but an American aviator will not have known. He would have looked on his chart. So how did he come up with Schwarmerheide. Being shot at will not have benefited his map reading of course. In the MARC might have been a map pointing out the crash place.


Hi and thanks.


----------



## Chuck Bondy (Oct 8, 2019)

Wurger said:


> "Schwarmerheide" is a conglomerate of two words "Schwarmer" and "heide" what is quite typical for the German language. The first one is a town in Lower Saxony , around 30 km south of Bremen. The second one means a meadow or moorland. So we can assume, the bomber could crash near the town somewhere on surrounding meadows.


 Hi, I think 10 B-17's on that mission went down in that area on that day (May 8, 1945). so confusion may have added to it. I will surely start my search just south of Bremen at Holtorf and drive ESE from there and knock on a few doors and stop in a few shops


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2019)

Fold3 Search

MACR 4576


----------



## Chuck Bondy (Oct 9, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Fold3 Search
> 
> MACR 4576


Hi, thanks for that. I have a copy. Outside of the possibility of a mismarked grave, the MACR and another German document show 2 crash areas. One south of Bremen, west of Verden near a city called Holtorf, and another east of Verden in a city named Holtorf.. I looked up driving directions on Via Michelin and I see the locations of both Holtorfs (incidentally there are 5 Holtorfs in that area).


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2019)

Chuck Bondy said:


> Hi, thanks for that. I have a copy. Outside of the possibility of a mismarked grave, the MACR and another German document show 2 crash areas. One south of Bremen, west of Verden near a city called Holtorf, and another east of Verden in a city named Holtorf.. I looked up driving directions on Via Michelin and I see the locations of both Holtorfs (incidentally there are 5 Holtorfs in that area).




Would help to see the german document.


----------



## Frank Walther (Feb 18, 2020)

Dear Chuck !
Recently I noticed your search of B17 crash sites near Bremen.
I have some friends in SCHWARME (near SCHWARMERHEIDE) and asked them to ask some old people if the knew something about the crash location of your uncle and his crew. 

Some time later they told me about two very, very interesting books of Ulf Kaack and Jürgen Kuhlmann named "LUFTKRIEG IN DER REGION". This book is based on notes of a police officer who listed all the crashes in the region south of BREMEN in his diary during ww2. 

The two authors looked for witnesses and asked many people about their observations. Many crashes of Allied and German aircraft are described / localized and compared with historical data (e.g. missing air crew reports).
And indeed: the crash of "your" B17 42-102525 is also described and localized precisely ! The eyewitness interviewed said: "One dead man was sitting in the burning cockpit, two more were in the fuselage. As I heard, at least 8 soldiers are said to be killed. At that time the dead were buried in the Jewish cemetery in Hoyershagen".

If you are interested, I can try to get more information and visit the crash site.

Happy greetings from

Frank

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## daveT (Mar 2, 2020)

I many cases the MARC form was completed later, sometimes after the war. that may be the reason they came up with Schwarmerheide on a map 
I'm in germany researching crash sites myself, Almost all the town have town halls and many have small museums. I suggest you contact the closest ones. Also all the largest cities have historical museums and they can point you in the right direction. In addition there are several volunteer german groups trying to find crash sites using metal detectors and old documents, you could try and contact one of those.


----------



## jimh (Apr 26, 2020)

Found this googling around for information on "Wee Willy", pretty interesting map.

Map of B-17 crash sites | B-17 Bomber Flying Fortress – The Queen Of The Skies

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frank Walther (Aug 21, 2020)

Dear Chuck !

At February 18, 2020 I posted the following information. Unfortunatley I never got any response...: please be so kind and give me an answer: THANKS A LOT !


"Recently I noticed your search of B17 crash sites near Bremen.
I have some friends in SCHWARME (near SCHWARMERHEIDE) and asked them to ask some old people if the knew something about the crash location of your uncle and his crew. 

Some time later they told me about two very, very interesting books of Ulf Kaack and Jürgen Kuhlmann named "LUFTKRIEG IN DER REGION". This book is based on notes of a police officer who listed all the crashes in the region south of BREMEN in his diary during ww2. 

The two authors looked for witnesses and asked many people about their observations. Many crashes of Allied and German aircraft are described / localized and compared with historical data (e.g. missing air crew reports).
And indeed: the crash of "your" B17 42-102525 is also described and localized precisely ! The eyewitness interviewed said: "One dead man was sitting in the burning cockpit, two more were in the fuselage. As I heard, at least 8 soldiers are said to be killed. At that time the dead were buried in the Jewish cemetery in Hoyershagen".

If you are interested, I can try to get more information and visit the crash site.

Happy greetings from

Frank "


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 26, 2020)

Chuck hasn't been here since his post in 2019


----------



## Frank Walther (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks fubar57 !

Is there any chance to get contact to Chuck directly (phone / email) ?

I really would like to help him...


----------



## ssg keay (May 17, 2021)

Try sending him a PM?


----------



## Michael W. Wilson (Dec 17, 2021)

Chuck Bondy said:


> I wish I could find Schwarmerheide on a map, so I could figure out which of the 5 Holtorf's on Via Michelin that it crashed near


If you had any luck, I'd be interested in knowing what you turned up. My grand-uncle John D, Burke, jr. was one of thew waist gunners on that same plane.


----------



## Michael W. Wilson (Dec 17, 2021)

Frank Walther said:


> Dear Chuck !
> Recently I noticed your search of B17 crash sites near Bremen.
> I have some friends in SCHWARME (near SCHWARMERHEIDE) and asked them to ask some old people if the knew something about the crash location of your uncle and his crew.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your help as well, Frank. My grand-uncle John D. Burke, jr. was one of the waist gunners and also one of the casualties of that aircraft's last mission. You have helped my researches immensely, especially with your suggestion of Kaack and Kuhlmann's book. Perhaps I'll run into you on my next trip to Germany. Freundliche Grüsse, Mike Wilson


----------

